# Q for Superfeltdave - 2012 F1 fork



## hatone (May 8, 2011)

Hey Dave,

Currently I have the latest 2011 model F1 with the Easton EC90 fork (54cm frame). I understand the straight blade fork had to undergo a redesign.

Now as the 2012 models feature the straight fork design, will there be an option for us 2011 F1 owners to fit the straight blade fork?

Secondly, does the 2012 F1 have an internal compartment for the Di2 battery? I can't seem to find the battery on the pics.

Thanks


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

hatone said:


> Hey Dave,
> 
> Currently I have the latest 2011 model F1 with the Easton EC90 fork (54cm frame). I understand the straight blade fork had to undergo a redesign.
> 
> ...


The 2012 bikes will begin shipping next week. We'll continue to use the Easton EC90 forks until later this fall. 

We won't make a 2011 fork.

The Di2 battery fits under the non-drive side chainstay or our aluminum Di2 seatpost can be used if you'd prefer to have the battery on the post.

-SD


----------



## hatone (May 8, 2011)

Thanks Dave.

Are you saying us 2011 model owners won't be able to obtain the straight fork? Isn't the 2012 F1 frame pretty much unchanged from 2011?

Out of curiosity, doesn't it make sense to have the Di2 battery as low down on the bike as possible for better centre of gravity and weight distribution? Can't see myself why you would want to attach the battery high up under the seat.


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

hatone said:


> Thanks Dave.
> 
> Are you saying us 2011 model owners won't be able to obtain the straight fork? Isn't the 2012 F1 frame pretty much unchanged from 2011?
> 
> Out of curiosity, doesn't it make sense to have the Di2 battery as low down on the bike as possible for better centre of gravity and weight distribution? Can't see myself why you would want to attach the battery high up under the seat.


2011 model owners wouldn't be able to get a 2011 straight fork painted to match. The 2012 frames are pretty much unchanged from 2011 but the artwork is completely different.

Yes, it makes sense to have it low and out of undisturbed air. I'm not sure how much it would change your COM, the battery pack is lighter than a typical energy bar, multitool, and a set of keys. I seldom see people puting saddle bags below their frames vs. up at the seatpost top.

If the typical rider is 70kg, Di2 bike is 7kg and battery pack is 0.1kg moving it around the frame wouldn't make a significant change.

-SD


----------



## Don4 (Jul 29, 2010)

SuperdaveFelt said:


> 2011 model owners wouldn't be able to get a 2011 straight fork painted to match. The 2012 frames are pretty much unchanged from 2011 but the artwork is completely different.
> 
> Yes, it makes sense to have it low and out of undisturbed air. I'm not sure how much it would change your COM, the battery pack is lighter than a typical energy bar, multitool, and a set of keys. I seldom see people puting saddle bags below their frames vs. up at the seatpost top.
> 
> ...


It really is this light. My wife has Di2 on her 2010 Z2, and I was surprised just how light the battery was when I recharged it for her.


----------

